# Aerial balloon ride opens in Singapore



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Up, up and away

20 Apr 2006

(SINGAPORE) From sailing the sea to floating in the air. Ducktours, the company that popularised the boat on wheels, is now reaching for the sky.










Ducktours and its partners are putting $2.5 million into the world's largest tethered helium balloon. It will hover at 150 metres, filled with 6,500 cu m of helium.

Some 40 crew took 12 hours to inflate the French-made balloon yesterday.

A wire cable anchors the balloon to the ground through a hydro-electric winch. Named the DHL balloon, it is scheduled to take its first passengers on April 27.

A 10-minute airborne experience, available daily from 11am to 10pm, will cost $23 for adults and $13 for children aged 3 to 12.

The balloon adventure is at Tan Quee Lan Street, beside Bugis MRT station. It can carry a maximum of 29 passengers and is a joint venture by Aerophile Balloon S Pte Ltd and Vertical Adventure Pte Ltd.

By ARTHUR LEE


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

More pics taken from the balloon here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343661


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

Hehehehe! Great way to steal the limelight from the giant wheel. Similar concept as a viewing platform, a lot quicker and easier to build. Cracking piece of eye-catching advertising space too.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

NICE.


----------

